# Shih tzu puppies



## amy_lou_79 (Jan 3, 2008)

Here are some pictures of my babies









One day old









With Mummy on there first day into the world.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

verry sweet, they are sooooooooooo cute 
How old are they now?


----------



## amy_lou_79 (Jan 3, 2008)

They were 4 weeks on the 1st of January. Its amazes me how much they develop between week 3 and 4. They have gone from not moving much to running around and playing with each other!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

now the hard work starts then hee hee
lots of fun though, they start to get their own personalities now


----------



## amy_lou_79 (Jan 3, 2008)

My Mum bred boxers when I lived at home and now they were hard work! 10 boxer puppies running around!
So 5 shih tzu shouldn't be as challenging!


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

Veryyyy Cute :d


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

they are gorgeous


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhh very sweet,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,we used to have one,,,a gold and white,.............


----------



## jo-ann (Nov 2, 2007)

so sweet good luck with them


----------



## amy_lou_79 (Jan 3, 2008)

Not having much interest in them. I have sold 2 and don't seem to have anymore interest in them now.


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

they are sweet puppies


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

very cute, so sweet hope you get homes for them soon


----------



## derick (Nov 24, 2007)

hi amy lou they look smashing little pups bet you've got your hands full there
we've just got 2 gold and white ones called them(baxter & benson)there into everything.
pics are great also. 

bye..........derick.


----------



## Angel (Jan 3, 2008)

Aawww they are so cute. I know someone with a shih tzu and they are lovely dogs...


----------

